# Humble (I know) Broke My USB - Need Some Help



## Caesus (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, Humble 1.6 apparently included the sbl.bin in the package and it has completely wrecked my phone.

I am unable to connect to my PC via USB for anything except charging. I have used Odin extensively, so I understand how it works, but I am unable to detect my phone in download mode using Odin, Heimdall or Heimdall (Windows).

I can't connect as media player, mass storage, etc.

I can't use Heimdall to flash a new sbl.bin, nor can I use Odin to flash a stock package. There are the stock packages that were posted that work from CWM, but I don't want to lose custom recovery until it's my last option in case I need it to fix the issue.

Is there maybe a way to write a script to run from an ADB emulator that can flash/overwrite a working sbl.bin? Furthermore, does said sbl.bin even exist?

Any help would be appreciated. I lost the IRC info so I can't get there to ask. I have a replacement Charge coming (I'm working with a Verizon district manager to press for the data/signal drop issue to be officially recognized) and I desperately need to get my phone back to stock before I have to return it to the warehouse.

All ideas welcome and will be tested.


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think a ROM can break your cable..... there's not even any reason to use Humble, I'm going to be flashing a new ROM very soon because I'm sick of Gummy2.0s reboot issues. If they release a version without TSM parts I would gladly use that. It's very annoying when I'm trying to get work done and I have to wait 3+ minutes for my phone/launcher to finish rebooting, then theres the media scanning..... sheesh.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"blarrick said:


> I don't think a ROM can break your cable..... there's not even any reason to use Humble, I'm going to be flashing a new ROM very soon because I'm sick of Gummy2.0s reboot issues. If they release a version without TSM parts I would gladly use that. It's very annoying when I'm trying to get work done and I have to wait 3+ minutes for my phone/launcher to finish rebooting, then theres the media scanning..... sheesh.


Yea the media scanning its annoying as hell. 
As far as gummy without tsm, why not use one of the rc's? No tsm there. Or is that just the toolbox?
And a far as op's question, sorry im not sure how to help.


----------



## Caesus (Sep 30, 2011)

The cable wasn't damaged, it's something in the phone software that controls the USB interface with my PC. It is unrecognized by Windows, Odin and Heimdall. A poster on another forum suggested it may be from a bad flash because danalo included sbl.bin in the odin package.

Rest assured I will not ever be using Humble again. As a matter of fact I'll have to remain stock for now. Like I said in the OP, we are trying to get VZW to officially acknowledge the issue with data/signal loss and hopefully accelerate the timeline for a fix.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"Caesus said:


> The cable wasn't damaged, it's something in the phone software that controls the USB interface with my PC. It is unrecognized by Windows, Odin and Heimdall. A poster on another forum suggested it may be from a bad flash because danalo included sbl.bin in the odin package.
> 
> Rest assured I will not ever be using Humble again. As a matter of fact I'll have to remain stock for now. Like I said in the OP, we are trying to get VZW to officially acknowledge the issue with data/signal loss and hopefully accelerate the timeline for a fix.


Well, have you ACTUALLY tried a different cable?

Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity Beta


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another +1 for Humble not causing your issue. I've run both Humble 3.0 and HumbleComb 4.0 with no issues whatsoever. I rather like Humble, but I like Infinity much more.


----------



## Caesus (Sep 30, 2011)

I've tried 3 different cables, all three confirmed working by using them on another stock Droid Charge.

I really think I had a bad flash and since the package included sbl.bin it may have nuked my USB. The issue presented immediately after I flashed Humble 1.6 so it's not really a question as to when and how it happened.

Anyone out there have any ideas for a fix?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"Caesus said:


> I've tried 3 different cables, all three confirmed working by using them on another stock Droid Charge.
> 
> I really think I had a bad flash and since the package included sbl.bin it may have nuked my USB. The issue presented immediately after I flashed Humble 1.6 so it's not really a question as to when and how it happened.
> 
> Anyone out there have any ideas for a fix?


You don't have CWM installed? Have you tried to flash another ROM to see if it corrects the issue? If that doesn't work, there's a team working on the UN-Brickable mod which may be able to help you. I would google and contact them.


----------



## Caesus (Sep 30, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> You don't have CWM installed? Have you tried to flash another ROM to see if it corrects the issue? If that doesn't work, there's a team working on the UN-Brickable mod which may be able to help you. I would google and contact them.


I do have CWM, but flashing another ROM didn't correct the issue. It is my understanding that I'll have to somehow reflash the sbl.bin file to repair the USB issue. Does anyone know if there is a good one floating around somewhere and if there is a way I can maybe script it in a CWM package since Odin/Heimdall are a no-go for me?

I have to return the phone to Verizon within the week. I'm traveling, so I got an extension on when I have to have it back to the store. If I flash the stock CWM package, will that be enough to cover me through the warehouse checks or are they going to hose me on the USB situation? I have been told they physically wipe the memory and don't even use download mode, but if they do they'll quickly identify the issue.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

I frequently have trouble getting Odin to recognize my phone.

Usually I just have to pull battery, press and hold volume-down while plugging in my phone's usb, and put battery back in. 
Sometimes ill have to do it 2 or 3 times before Odin recognizes my phone as being present.

I've used Humble. When I get home from this wedding on Sunday, i'll try reflashing the Stock rom and see if that solves it.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

If you use Odin3 to flash the new ROM and not check the "update bootloader" box, even if your PDA file contains boot.bin and/or Sbl.bin, the bootloaders won't be upgraded


----------



## Caesus (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a little bump in case anyone has any bright ideas.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've done a lot with the Charge. I've never seen anything like you're describing. It has me stumped. I've only had to use Odin but does the samsung flashing utility recognize the phone? I don't know if it would or not but honestly I am at a loss with this one brother.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

i have seen this very thing, but it was because I was using a USB cable from an LG phone that is physically identical. For some reason only the OEM Samsung cable will allow data, while the other will charge only. I had the same thing with the Fascinate which is very much the same phone at the root. Sometimes I wonder if the official Samsung cable doesn't have lower or higher resistance because of some resistor embedded in the connector maybe?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"neyenlives said:


> i have seen this very thing, but it was because I was using a USB cable from an LG phone that is physically identical. For some reason only the OEM Samsung cable will allow data, while the other will charge only. I had the same thing with the Fascinate which is very much the same phone at the root. Sometimes I wonder if the official Samsung cable doesn't have lower or higher resistance because of some resistor embedded in the connector maybe?


The OEM Samsung cable has an extra "special" pin on the connector that supposedly allows data to be transferred over it to Samsung devices. As for the sbl.bin, I think you may be SOL unless one of the devs will throw together a package for it. irc.andirc.net:6666 #charge


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you tried getting the phone itno download mode using android terminal?

From terminal

type SU, press enter.
type reboot download, press enter.

When the yellow triangle shows up, try connecting it to your computer, and see if odin recognizes the phone at that point.


----------

